# ECRC September Tournament-Navarre



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Navarre, Florida
Saturday, September 13, 2014

The tournament will be held at the Navarre Boat Ramp. Check-in location will be at the Launch site.

CHECK-IN LOCATION: Navarre Beach Boat Ramp

Address: 1453 Navarre Beach CSWY
Navarre Beach, FL 32566

Check-in Time: 4:30-5:15

Launch Location: Navarre Beach Boat Ramp

Launch Time: 5:30 am/Safelight 

Weigh-in: 3:00 pm

WEIGH IN LOCATION: Beach South of Launch Site


Hope to see you guys there!!


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

bump.


----------

